# Technology of Artificial Lift Methods



## محمد الاكرم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام
هاااااااااااااااااااام
الكتاب المرجع





http://www.4shared.com/account/document/clq-ZYlP/Artficial_Lift_Methods_2a.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/document/-7q0GkBK/Artficial_Lift_Methods_2b.html
وفقكم الله


----------



## تولين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك الخير


----------



## braq33 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد الاكرم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> بارك الله بك اخي الكريم وجزاك الخير


 السلام
شكرا لك الاخت المشرفة الكريمة
دمت بخير
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد الاكرم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

braq33 قال:


> مشكور


 شكرا لك اخي الكريم
وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## محمد الاكرم (15 مايو 2012)

السلام
وفقكم الله


----------



## Yassirkhider (18 يونيو 2012)

لك منا الشكر اجزله


----------



## eliker bahij (6 يوليو 2012)

Thanksssssssssss for sharing .


----------



## haidy karim (11 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ..... ! رابط الكتاب محذوف.. ارجو تزويدي بهذا الكتاب technology of artificial lift method,volume 2 .....ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------

